# How to play several video files one after another



## paulpingpong (Jan 18, 2006)

Anyone know to play several video/movies files (mov, avi...etc) one after another AUTOMATICALLY? Now I have to manually play each after another using Windows Media Player. Have 2 computers, Win 98SE & Win XP.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 18, 2006)

well on XP with WMP10, you can select multiple video files and click "add to now playing list", then it will play them back to back or shuffle them.


----------



## computerhakk (Jan 19, 2006)

when you choose the files, just choose all of them. it will automatically add all of them to the playlist and play them back to back


----------



## foschia (Jan 20, 2006)

depending on how much your media player is up to date you can select all and press the enter key. if that doesnt work you can go to file > open and select mulitpul files that way. if that doesnt work then i think you need to update your media player, what kind are you running anyways?


----------

